# A Question for salsa/guacomole users!



## AZRelish (Oct 18, 2005)

I am developing a product that will absolutely become addictive after the fisrt taste. Too bad Lays has already coined the phrase,"betcha can't just eat one!" 

So here's my problem: Most people that are able cooks or frequent the kitchen to make their own meals have used a dry package of salsa mix or a similar package of guac mix. I would venture to guess that at least 90% of them have ate it because most everyone are rasied to not waste food, but didn't exactly enjoy the product. 

How do I convince a consumer to venture down that isle again without the predetermined disappointment?

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 18, 2005)

No exactly sure what your question is but I have never even heard of dry salsa mix.  And never have or would consider using dry guac or salsa mix.  And bet more than 10% are like me.


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2005)

I echo Jennys response 100%.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

I have tried the dry guacamole mix. I've only had one that was halfway edible. I will usually try any new brands that I see. I would think that packaging would be the key. Just find a catchy phrase as you said Lays has and go with it.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 18, 2005)

I've never bought dried versions of either recipe.


----------



## AZRelish (Oct 18, 2005)

A dry salsa/guac mix is a package that contains all the spices premeasured ready to add to your product. With the salsa all you add is tomatoes. The Guacomole, just avacados and a splash of lime juice. Simple prep and no need to depleat your own spices.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

All the ones that I have tried are completely powder. If you are doing one that has the actuall spices in it and not a powder, that would be great. You can use that as a selling point also.


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2005)

I would never want to use prepackages spices like that. I would want to use my own spices. I don't worry about depleting them. That is what they are there for. Prepackages spices are going to be of lower quality and potency. I try to find the best spices I can so those are the ones I would want to use.

For the salsa mix, I still do not understand it. My salsa has a lot more than just tomatoes in it. I have other veggies,fruits, and peppers as well. It is not just tomatoes and spices.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

There are a LOT of people that don't cook from scratch as many of you do here. I for one don't, during the week after waking at 4:30am and not getting home until 5:30pm, and the prepackaged is great. There are also lots of college kids or just younger people that don't know how to cook from scratch that would love something like this.
He's not trying to sell us anything, just asking for advise on what kind of things you look for in a product to help him with his venture.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 18, 2005)

IMO prepackaged salsa mix = ICK. *Why?* I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. And, really, I have never even seen this in the store. I've seen guac mix but would never consider using it.

Measuring isn't hard and I buy my spices and herbs specifically to deplete them in this way -- by cooking. I don't want to have to use someone else's herb/spice combinations, quality, measurements and added chemical ingredients. 

Salsa and guac are sinfully easy to make from scratch and if I am using fresh ingredients, like avacados, I want the end product to taste fresh, too. Not like a packet.

If I don't care so much about fresh or if I am in a hurry then one of the many very good jarred salsas are my next choice.


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2005)

texasgirl I know he is just looking for advice. I just don't see a need for a salsa package personally. If other people do then that is great and I hope they can give some good advice to AZRelish.

I just don't see the point in a salsa package. There are jarred salsas on the market that are great products and do not require any prep work at all. For people who don't know how to cook or don't want to cook, I would think they would be more apt to use something like that instead of buying a spice mixture and also tomatoes and having to do some prep work.

I did not mean to rain on anybodys parade. I am sorry if I did so!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Nope, no raining 

I'm not sure on the salsa one myself, I've never seen a packaged kind. I was more onto the guacamole seasoning.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 18, 2005)

As far as guacamole goes, all you need to make a nice guacamole is lime juice, a little scallion or onion, dash of garlic and fresh cilantro.  You don't really need additional spices to cover up the delicate flavour of avocado.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2005)

Maybe I'm not reading this right?  But why would your "mix" be different than any other "mix"?  If your mix has all the dried herbs/spices that sounds the same to me. 

And it is very true - homemade salsa is sinfully easy to make, guacamole is also easy to make.

Salsa - tomatoes, fresh cilantro, fresh lime juice, spring onions or red onions, fresh jalapeno pepper, salt and pepper

Guacamole - fresh avocados, fresh cilantro, fresh lime juice, spring onions or red onions, fresh jalapeno, cumin, salt and pepper

Part of the time it takes to make this is just a little chopping.  The quality of your finished product wil far outweigh the added 5 minutes of prep work.

I'm just talking about guacamole and salsa here - there are other pre-packaged food items that I find invaluable during crunch time dinners.


----------



## Raine (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't recall using spices in our fresh salsa. Just onions, peppers, tomatoes, etc.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 18, 2005)

i've never heard of dry salsa mix, either...  ive never put spices into salsa so i cant imagine what would be in it.  garlic powder or onion powder or something?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 18, 2005)

The people who can't/don't/won't/too tired/busy to cook will pick up a jar of salsa off the shelf, or a tub of green avacado flavored stuff out of a refrigerated case. Having to do _any_ prep work will be too much for them. They are willing to trade off flavor and texture for convenience.

Those who do cook from scratch aren't going to be too interested in a "seasoning mix" because they are not willing to give up the flavor and texture of the real stuff. 

But, somewhere between the two there probably is a small market share that would be interested in something like what you propose. However, the more additional ingredients and prep work they have to do, the lower their interest will be in the product. For example - why should they have to buy a lime and squeeze it when your mix could already contain it in the form of lime flavored citric acid?

Talk about marketing slogans - Pace picante/salsa had a great one on TV some time back ... "Pick up the flavor - pick up the Pace" - at least I think that is how it went.



			
				AZRelish said:
			
		

> How do I convince a consumer to venture down that isle again without the predetermined disappointment?


 
After you've done your marketing research and blind taste tests to compare your product with other similar products on the market and you're getting 80% or better results of people preferring your product over the others ... it's called marketing and advertising. Basically - you set up a card table in the store and pass out free samples all day.

You might want to check out the book How To Start Your Own Food Business.


----------



## amber (Oct 18, 2005)

As Michael mentioned, set up a table and give out free samples of your product and another product.  The best place to sell your product might be convenience stores, since that is what people want, something quick and convenient.


----------



## Constance (Oct 18, 2005)

My daughter is a young working mother and uses lots of convenience foods. She made some guacamole out with a packaged seasoning mix one night, and it was quite edible. It is made with fresh avacados, and she chopped a little fresh tomato into it. 
I have seen seasoning packets for salsa, but I think most people buy the jarred salsa anymore. I've tasted some pretty decent ones. Pace Piquante Sauce is my favorite, when tomatoes are out of season. One can whip up a pretty good salsa with those canned diced Mexican Style tomatoes, too. Red Gold makes a good one, and they're about .69 instead of .95 a can, like Del Monte.  

I think the free sample idea is a great one. I know Sam's sells a lot of things that way.


----------



## licia (Oct 18, 2005)

Our Publix has very good fresh salsa and also a brand called A1A, made in St. Augustine is really good. It must be used in a couple of days, but is very good.


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2005)

I think I'm one of the only people who've seen salsa mix. (Never bought one, tho') 

I've seen it at the annual Harvest Festival (which this year changed it's name, so I can't remember it's new name), where over 100 vendors rent booths in an indoor forum, and sell their goods. It's anything from crafts to foods to blown glass to woodworking. (It's on a rather grand scale, and it travels into 4 states) Anyway, it's the only place I'll pick up a mix, as I can talk with the maker, and I can taste the items before purchasing. Most items I purchase are jarred goods, like cherry butter, gourmet peanut butters, lemon curds and hot pepper jellies. But, sometimes, I'll pick up those sour cream-type dip mixes, as those are always a fun thing to have on hand.

(and, I can't imagine ever purchasing a guac dip mix, sorry!)


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 18, 2005)

if your product is any good, a reputable store will sponsor it.  for mexican items I would try to get peppers.com to take my product and sponsor it.  the have a store, phone and net sales and do live tastings etc.


----------



## AZRelish (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you. I just checked out that site. AWESOME!


----------

